# choosing a puppy



## ntate (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello I am new at this site and new to the german shepards. We are looking to get a german Shepard puppy soon and need some advice what I should look for and some advice on the dogs. Thank you


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I suggest you start here Choosing A Breeder - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And welcome to the forum


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is a German Shepherd forum.



ntate said:


> Hello I am new at this site and new to the
> 
> >>>>>german shepards.<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This link has a very good overview of the types of German Shepherds. 

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

Good luck to you in your research!


----------

